# Biokill



## terry&jane (Jan 14, 2009)

Can anyone tell me where I can buy Biokill. People tell me its the only thing that works against ants.I think I need to be prepared but I cant find it anywhere. Maybe I am looking in the wrong shops.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

terry&jane said:


> Can anyone tell me where I can buy Biokill. People tell me its the only thing that works against ants.I think I need to be prepared but I cant find it anywhere. Maybe I am looking in the wrong shops.confused:


We use a powder that is available in most garden centres and in the super home centre in Paphos.
It is very effective.


----------



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

terry&jane said:


> Can anyone tell me where I can buy Biokill. People tell me its the only thing that works against ants.I think I need to be prepared but I cant find it anywhere. Maybe I am looking in the wrong shops.


Try Shampooch in Geraskipou. 

If you take the empty cannister back, once you have got one that is, they refill for €5.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Geraldine said:


> Try Shampooch in Geraskipou.
> 
> If you take the empty cannister back, once you have got one that is, they refill for €5.


If it is sold in pets shops does this mean it is non toxic for dogs? 
Teddy is a little rascal and is into everything so I was worrying what we would do about ants this summer in case he decided the ant powder was something good to lick.


----------



## terry&jane (Jan 14, 2009)

Thanks ladies, I will have a scout around next time I am out shopping. If I find some will find out if it is pet friendly for you Veronica. As you say if it is sold in pet shops I am sure it must be, but will let you know.


----------



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

Veronica said:


> If it is sold in pets shops does this mean it is non toxic for dogs?
> Teddy is a little rascal and is into everything so I was worrying what we would do about ants this summer in case he decided the ant powder was something good to lick.


You can use on animals pens and bedding, the previous owners left it for me and they had a pooch, it was also them that told me to refill at the pet shop which I have done. 

It says harmful to fish and bees.

Can be used in bakeries!!


----------

